# Sweet Potato Pecan Crumble Pie



## Filus59602 (Nov 22, 2002)

Sweet Potato Pecan Crumble Pie 

The ultimate pie! The crumbly topping with the crunchy bottom and the rich filling makes this the most outstanding sweet potato pie you will ever eat! 

Serving: 8 to 10 
Prep Time: 15 minutes 
Cook Time: 35 minutes 
Total Time: 50 minutes 

1/4 cup plus 1/3 cup light brown sugar 
1/2 cup chopped pecans, divided 
1 (9-inch) unbaked pie shell 
1 (15-ounce) can sweet potatoes (yams), drained 
1/3 cup sugar 
2 large eggs 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon, divided 
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice 
1 (12-ounce) can evaporated skimmed milk 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract, divided 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
3 tablespoons margarine 

1. Preheat oven to 425°F. In a bowl, mix together 1/4 cup brown sugar and 1/4 cup pecans. Sprinkle on bottom of pie shell. 

2. In a mixing bowl, mix together the sweet potato, sugar, eggs, 1 teaspoon cinnamon, allspice, milk, and 1 teaspoon vanilla. 

3. Pour into pie shell and bake 15 minutes. Reduce oven temperature to 350°F and continue baking for another 25 minutes. 

4. Meanwhile, mix together remaining 1/3 cup brown sugar, flour, remaining 1 teaspoon vanilla, and margarine with a fork until crumbly. Stir in remaining 1/4 cup pecans. Sprinkle over pie and continue baking for another 20 minutes, or until done. 

Source: The Holly Clegg Trim & Terrific(TM) Cookbook: More Than 500 Fast, Easy, and Healthy Recipes by Holly Clegg


----------

